# 2.0 16v 9A High Compression Spark Plug question????



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have been searching to find out what others have success running. My compression is high like 12.5/1 ratio and this is what I have. running 93 octane with octane booster too.

Head Milled 5 thousandths
P&P mildly
Schrick 288 cams
TT High rev springs, retainers & lifters
40MM DHLA carbs 
Headers & Full TT exhaust

My problem is I keep going thru Spark Plugs NGK BKR6E but I was told that if I went to a 7 or an 8 which is colder I would have better luck. Does anyone know if this is true and if so which Gap I should go with. I was told .32 and .35.

Any Help would be Greatly Appreciated.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

"Going through" how? Fouling, melting?


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

Like Paul said... how are you "going thru" plugs? The car shouldn't damage plugs with your engine build, even though the stock heat range plugs are likely too hot.

I'm using heat range 7 NGKs because my stock 6s were WAY hot (always white, no matter what AFRs) with a similar engine build (stock compression though)


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

x3 on how are you going through plugs?

I'm at 11.98:1 in my 1.9L 16V with a mild port,Catcams 283 intake/279 exhaust cam, Weber DCOE 45's and I run NGK BKUR7ET plugs and I normally run leaded 102 octane race gas, but I have no issues with running 93 with a corrected timing curve (more retarded) as I don't run an octane booster in my gas when I run 93. How much total ignition advance are you running? Also, do you know the exact octane of the fuel after the booster is added? 

Regardless of those two things, the 7 heat range plugs have never failed me and always perform well in my engine and I would say overall are a better choice than the 6's.


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

dougkehl said:


> x3 on how are you going through plugs?
> 
> I'm at 11.98:1 in my 1.9L 16V with a mild port,Catcams 283 intake/279 exhaust cam, Weber DCOE 45's and I run NGK BKUR7ET plugs and I normally run leaded 102 octane race gas, but I have no issues with running 93 with a corrected timing curve (more retarded) as I don't run an octane booster in my gas when I run 93. How much total ignition advance are you running? Also, do you know the exact octane of the fuel after the booster is added?
> 
> Regardless of those two things, the 7 heat range plugs have never failed me and always perform well in my engine and I would say overall are a better choice than the 6's.


Thanks! What I was referring too is they get white and seem to be fouling out. As far as using the 93 octane sometimes my car seems to knock a little until I put in the octane booster. It seems as if I use Chevron no pinging but others will happen from time to time. My car is not a daily driver only a weekend toy or car shows. I only put in enough gas to run errands or play on the country roads and return to the garage. I will go to the 7's and check as I never thought a spark plug would have made a difference... I guess I just wasn't thinking..... I also have a MSD 6AL & MSD 8980 timing computer.


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

dougkehl said:


> x3 on how are you going through plugs?
> 
> I'm at 11.98:1 in my 1.9L 16V with a mild port,Catcams 283 intake/279 exhaust cam, Weber DCOE 45's and I run NGK BKUR7ET plugs and I normally run leaded 102 octane race gas, but I have no issues with running 93 with a corrected timing curve (more retarded) as I don't run an octane booster in my gas when I run 93. How much total ignition advance are you running? Also, do you know the exact octane of the fuel after the booster is added?
> 
> Regardless of those two things, the 7 heat range plugs have never failed me and always perform well in my engine and I would say overall are a better choice than the 6's.


What gap are you running? .35 on the BKUR7ET


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Take a pic. White is usually lean/hot but if its just off white either slightly beige or grey its right on.


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

FLiGLi84 said:


> What gap are you running? .35 on the BKUR7ET


Yeah that's the gap I'm set to. Also, you're going to want to find your total advance. At 12.5:1 or so with the 7 heat range plugs you're not really going to want much more than like 28* BTDC on plain old 93 octane with the booster you can probably run more. I have megajolt for ignition and I run different ignition maps for different fuels and on 93, I think my total advance is around 29* BTDC, but on 102 or higher I can have a maximum advance of nearly 40* BTDC. Ignition timing is critical regardless of the plug being used.



need_a_VR6 said:


> Take a pic. White is usually lean/hot but if its just off white either slightly beige or grey its right on.


x2. I'm curious as to what they look like. Here is a picture of one of mine:

IMG_20150819_090029_988-1 by dougkehl1, on Flickr


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

dougkehl said:


> Yeah that's the gap I'm set to. Also, you're going to want to find your total advance. At 12.5:1 or so with the 7 heat range plugs you're not really going to want much more than like 28* BTDC on plain old 93 octane with the booster you can probably run more. I have megajolt for ignition and I run different ignition maps for different fuels and on 93, I think my total advance is around 29* BTDC, but on 102 or higher I can have a maximum advance of nearly 40* BTDC. Ignition timing is critical regardless of the plug being used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug,
I put the BKUR7ET in and the throttle response is more responsive. I am about to check all my timing to make sure that everything is on. The car feels a little sluggish like maybe the timing is off. I just put the new head with all new parts with the Schrick 276 cams and not much of a difference. I know something off as I had Autotech sport cams and regular lifters springs.... You say I should be how far advanced?


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

FLiGLi84 said:


> Doug,
> I put the BKUR7ET in and the throttle response is more responsive. I am about to check all my timing to make sure that everything is on. The car feels a little sluggish like maybe the timing is off. I just put the new head with all new parts with the Schrick 276 cams and not much of a difference. I know something off as I had Autotech sport cams and regular lifters springs.... You say I should be how far advanced?


With 93 octane and no booster I run a curve between 12* BTDC and 29* BTDC. If you're too far advanced it will certainly feel sluggish, but if you are too far retarded it will feel sluggish as well. Does it feel sluggish everywhere? My 283/279 camshafts are sluggish until like 3,500-4,000 rpm and then it's responsive as all hell.


----------



## DocWalt (Sep 6, 2012)

dougkehl said:


> *With 93 octane and no booster I run a curve between 12* BTDC and 29* BTDC*. If you're too far advanced it will certainly feel sluggish, but if you are too far retarded it will feel sluggish as well. Does it feel sluggish everywhere? My 283/279 camshafts are sluggish until like 3,500-4,000 rpm and then it's responsive as all hell.


Slightly jealous of your 93 octane and that kind of timing :thumbup:


----------

